# Has somebody heard of Likin´Bikin´?



## doctorholguin (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

In my search for a racing wheelset for my roadbike, I found this shop online that offers a wonderful deal on a excellent custom wheelset. The shop is Likin´Bikin´ located at Costa Mesa, CA...Have you fellows heard about it?....perhaps its reputation or any kind of info will be appreciated...website = www.likinbikin.com

Best Wishes,

Doc


----------

